# Eating Dandelions?



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Dandelions have been popping up everywhere and Bailey seems to be gravitating towards them! I try to keep a close eye on him when we're out walking but I'm worried that he might eat one when I'm not looking and wondering if this is dangerous?


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

The dandelion itself: I don't think so, however if insecticides/herbicides are legal in your area there might be some on it depending where you find them. If you don't think there's a risk that they've been sprayed I would say the risks of eating dandelions is pretty low.


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Our naturalpathic/acupuncture vet encouraged us to feed dandelions (leaves and flowers) to Lola to increase her liver function!

My other dog Fibi has always been a dandelion lover and she has never had any effects from eating them.

I agree though watch out for chemical treated lawns.

Jenna


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Interesting! Wally's been sniffing at them as well - good to hear that not only are they likely not dangerous, they might even be good for him.


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been going through the same thing with Enzo! He eats the flowers of Dandelions every time we go out for a walk. Since he is only walked on our property and a relative's property, I know that there are no chemicals being used on the lawns, so I'm not worried about that, but I have been thinking the same thing. What is the attraction to Dandelions? (and he only eats the flowers. He literally pulls the flowers off and leaves the rest, it strikes me as odd.)


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Maybe they have a scent that we can't pick up, but the dogs can like a beacon, especially when they are in a field of "plain" grass?


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

My dogs graze on them all the time. No ill effects in almost 3 years... well except the gas they get from eating too many.


----------



## Jenna09 (Dec 20, 2007)

Fibi because she has a white face always ends up with yellow stained lips!! She looks so silly grazing on the dandelions...she chows them down so fast popping the heads off lol!

Jenna


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

Enzo eats them after they are white and poofy... he doesn't bother them when they are still yellow! Maybe it's a texture thing? It's just beyond odd to me.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

its a doggy salad..


Thats what my vet told me when i called worried one day.. I notice all of the dogs eat them...and no bad effects so far.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies! We walk mainly in a city park and I'm pretty sure they aren't using herbicides/pesticides. So I guess I'll let him munch away


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Ya no worries . Red has been eating them for a couple weeks out back and he is still normal.
In fact there doesn't seem to be much out back he doesn't eat


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

My dog had struvite crystals and in my reading, I read that dandelions are antiseptic and good for urinary health. So I'm sure their okay but I would stay away from chemically treated lawns.


----------

